# Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung



## Skysnake (20. Mai 2011)

*Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*

Auf gmx.de wird, unter Berufung auf die englischsprachige Seite mcvuk.com, berichtet, das laut dem Spielehersteller Rockstar das neueste Firmeware-Update 3.61 für die PS3, die Konsole zum Überhitzen bringt. 

Der Rockstar Kundendienst wird hierbei wie folgt zitiert:



> Uns wurde berichtet, dass einige PS3 beim Spielen von L.A. Noire  überhitzten. In anderen Fällen gab das Gerät drei Piepstöne von sich und  schaltete sich selbst ab. In den meisten Fällen waren ältere 60 GB und  80 GB Fat-Modelle betroffen



Rockstar vermutet, dass das Problem nicht nur auf L.A. Noire beschränkt ist. Innerhalb einer Zeitspanne von 30 Minuten bis 2 Stunden leuchtet die rote LED auf, oder die Konsole stoppt einfach und zeigt keine Regung mehr. 

Im Orginalbeitrag auf mcvuk.com gibt es inzwischen auch ein Update, laut dem Rockstar mcvuk.com darüber in Kenntnis gesetzt hat, das es sich bei der Mitteilung des Kundendienstes um kein offizielles Statement der Firma handelt. Der betreffende Beitrag sei vom Kundendiest-Team auf Grundlage von Informationen aus dem European PlayStatation boards gepostet worden. Laut mcvuk.com ist der entsprechende Beitrag inzwischen auch entfernt worden.

Im Beitrag von GMX.de ist noch folgendes Zitat zu finden:



> At this time we are recommending contacting Sony  directly to report the   overheating issue. However, this is not the end  of our support; we  are  continuing to test L.A. Noire on all firmware  versions and  hardware  models to isolate the issues and see what can be  done. As  always, we  will update this article as soon as we have  updates.



Quelle:
Rockstar: Bringt das neue Sony-Update Konsolen zum Überhitzen?


----------



## DarkMo (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*

wird wohl doch a weng zu alt die gute konsole hm? ^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*

ring of death bei denn alten x-box 360
Und eine Roteslicht bei der Ps3

Und unsre Pc laufen und laufen und laufen und laufen....ect....

Konsolen 0 : 1 Pc = Pc Win !!!


----------



## Skysnake (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*

Du keine Ahnung, aber Sony bekommt grad wirklich ihr Fett weg 

Wie sagt man so schön?

"Ein Unglück kommt selten allein"


----------



## FrittenFett (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*

Tja, da hilft auch der Staubsaugermode der PS3 auch nichts.


----------



## Scorpio78 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*

This massage made my day!


----------



## Borkenkaefer (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*

Schön langsam tut mir Sony leid. Nimmt das den gar kein Ende mehr ?


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*



Scorpio78 schrieb:


> This massage made my day!


 
Ich vermute, dass du meinst "das Gerät vibriert beim Versuch die Überhitzung zu vermeiden"
Anderenfalls wäre es wohl eher "message" und nicht "massage" 

B.T.T.
Natürlich ist das einmal mehr Öl auf das Feuer der "Konsolenhasser"
Als 100% PC-Freak kann ich mir auch selber ein Grinsen nicht verkneifen



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> ... Und unsre Pc laufen und laufen und laufen und laufen....ect....
> 
> Konsolen 0 : 1 Pc = Pc Win !!!


 
Das hat schon was
Fairerweise muss man aber doch sagen, dass es letztendlich ja nicht an der Konsole selber liegt sondern an den Programmierern
Deren Testabteilung hat da wohl (wieder einmal) einen grösseren Bock geschossen

Nur, ist es nicht so, dass auch wir PC-oleros häufig mal Opfer von solcher Unfähigkeit sind und dann Software (Spiele) in die Hände bekommen die man mit gutem Gewissen als "Early-Beta" bezeichnen könnte??

Alles in Allem wirklich sch... ade für SONY


----------



## GTA 3 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*

SO jetzt kann ich die Moderatoren auf Sony SDefence FOrce Germany nerven.


----------



## robsta (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*

die haben ja fast jeden Tag ein neues Problem 

ich will endlich wieder in Ruhe zocken


----------



## daDexter (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*

Sowas kann aber sollte natürlich nicht passieren. Da bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass auch bei abgelaufener Garantie ein Austausch auf ein neues Gerät angeboten wird - so wie es Microsoft beim Xbox Update im Falle eines Fehlers auch verspricht. Schade nur für Sony, dass es genau jetzt kommt und sie schon wieder negativ in den Medien auftauchen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*

Wird eh Zeit für ne neue Konsole


----------



## Haxti (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Wird eh Zeit für ne neue Konsole


 
jo die wird bestimmt sofor ausgeliefert, weil jetzt eine felherhafte fw dafür sorgt, dass ein paar hundert ps3 zu warm werden... SEEEEEHR genau durchschaut, herzlichen glückwunsch.

und nö mal so im ernst: Mein pc rennt auch seit ewigkeiten (*hust* bei den meisten hier ist die ewigkeit gerade mal ein Jahr) und man hat ja auch noch nie was wechseln müssen oder einen reinstall machen müssen... Leute leute ihr seid arm. Flame on  dann sind wir vielleicht bald auf dem niveau von e*pvpers angekommen.

@topic: Problem hatte ich noch nicht, der letzte freeze war in mirrors egde, wobei es da so 2-3 ecken gibt, wo das spiel i 70 % der fälle freezed. is ja auch egal, ein reset und es läuft wieder


----------



## Skysnake (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*

Naja, ist die Frage, ob einfach warten hilft. Für mich hat sich die Sache eher so angehört, als ob die Kiste danach im Eimer ist.

Hab von Konsolen aber keinen Plan. Meine letzte war ein NES  (ja ich glaub ich werde alt). Und das Ding läuft und läuft und läuft und läuft 

Ich glaub das läuft auch noch in 100 Jahren


----------



## KILLTHIS (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.  Konsolen sind doch nicht so das wahre.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*



Haxti schrieb:


> jo die wird bestimmt sofor ausgeliefert, weil jetzt eine felherhafte fw dafür sorgt, dass ein paar hundert ps3 zu warm werden... SEEEEEHR genau durchschaut, herzlichen glückwunsch.
> 
> und nö mal so im ernst: Mein pc rennt auch seit ewigkeiten (*hust* bei den meisten hier ist die ewigkeit gerade mal ein Jahr) und man hat ja auch noch nie was wechseln müssen oder einen reinstall machen müssen... Leute leute ihr seid arm. Flame on  dann sind wir vielleicht bald auf dem niveau von e*pvpers angekommen.
> 
> @topic: Problem hatte ich noch nicht, der letzte freeze war in mirrors egde, wobei es da so 2-3 ecken gibt, wo das spiel i 70 % der fälle freezed. is ja auch egal, ein reset und es läuft wieder


 
Hab ich das gesagt? Was durchschaut?

Ich habe gesagt, dass es meiner Meinung nach eh Zeit für neue Konsolen ist, was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen?
Kommende Titel wie BF3 werden einfach abgespeckt weil die Hardware der Konsole nicht mehr mitkommt. Aber wenn du gerne für eine abgespeckte Konsolenversion mehr zahlen willst als für die vollständige PC Version ist das ja dein Ding. Die Dinger sind halt veraltet, ist so. Vielleicht besser als dein PC aber das ist dein Problem.

PS: Paar Wörter sind irgendwie komisch geschrieben. aber man hats trotzdem knapp verstanden..


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*

"Ich hab ne Konsole, ich muss mich um nichts kümmern und mir um nichts Sorgen machen..."


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*

ja stimmt ja, um was sollte man sich kümmern? Funktioniert ja eh nix


----------



## zøtac (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> ring of death bei denn alten x-box 360
> Und eine Roteslicht bei der Ps3
> 
> Und unsre Pc laufen und laufen und laufen und laufen....ect....
> ...


PCs sind 1000x anfälliger als Konsolen, aber du mussts ja wissen


----------



## Panto (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*

ps3 = fail des jahrhunderts


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*

Gleich mal nem Kollegen den Link geschickt. Er wollte ja unbedingt das locker leichte Konsolenleben dem PC Stress vorziehen


----------



## TerrorTomato (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*

Nvidia war auch mal nicht "besser". Es extistierte doch mal kurzzeitig ein Treiber wodurch die Karte in WOW überhitzte und dann ihren Dienst quittierte. "Pc sind ja so perfekt". Nein, ich kein Konsolero und hab es auch nicht vor


----------



## Aufpassen (22. Mai 2011)

master_of_disaster schrieb:
			
		

> Nvidia war auch mal nicht "besser". Es extistierte doch mal kurzzeitig ein Treiber wodurch die Karte in WOW überhitzte und dann ihren Dienst quittierte. "Pc sind ja so perfekt". Nein, ich kein Konsolero und hab es auch nicht vor



Das war auch bei SC2 so. ;D


----------



## Baschi75 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*

Meine ps3 läuft mit der neuen fw wie immer und ich habe in keinem Forum iwas gelesen das bei irgendjemand was überhitzt ist!Keine ahnung an was sich manche hier so aufgeilen!


----------



## ProNoob (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*



Baschi75 schrieb:


> Meine ps3 läuft mit der neuen fw wie immer und ich habe in keinem Forum iwas gelesen das bei irgendjemand was überhitzt ist!Keine ahnung an was sich manche hier so aufgeilen!



hast du LA Noire ?


----------



## Baschi75 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*

"Rockstar vermutet, dass das Problem nicht nur auf L.A. Noire beschränkt ist. Innerhalb einer Zeitspanne von 30 Minuten bis 2 Stunden leuchtet die rote LED auf, oder die Konsole stoppt einfach und zeigt keine Regung mehr."
Ja hab la noir und hab auch schon länger wie 2h am stück gespielt!


----------



## ProNoob (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*



Baschi75 schrieb:


> "Rockstar vermutet, dass das Problem nicht nur auf L.A. Noire beschränkt ist. Innerhalb einer Zeitspanne von 30 Minuten bis 2 Stunden leuchtet die rote LED auf, oder die Konsole stoppt einfach und zeigt keine Regung mehr."
> Ja hab la noir und hab auch schon länger wie 2h am stück gespielt!


 

fail ^^
jetz hab ich ned richtig gelesen ^^
sry


----------



## Blackstacker (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*



Haxti schrieb:


> und nö mal so im ernst: Mein pc rennt auch seit ewigkeiten (*hust* bei den meisten hier ist die ewigkeit gerade mal ein Jahr) und man hat ja auch noch nie was wechseln müssen oder einen reinstall machen müssen... Leute leute ihr seid arm. Flame on  dann sind wir vielleicht bald auf dem niveau von e*pvpers angekommen.


 
 achwas der Kinderzimmer PC ( Pentium 4 3 Ghz mit GeForce 4 MX 440) läuft seit jahren und wird ständig überlastet bis das der CPU Lüfter anfängt zu jaulen mit irgendwelchen Kinderspielen ich wundere mich manchmal das der alte Rechner da überhaupt mitmacht


----------



## ProNoob (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*



Blackstacker schrieb:


> achwas der Kinderzimmer PC ( Pentium 4 3 Ghz mit GeForce 4 MX 440) läuft seit jahren und wird ständig überlastet bis das der CPU Lüfter anfängt zu jaulen mit irgendwelchen Kinderspielen ich wundere mich manchmal das der alte Rechner da überhaupt mitmacht


 
weil die alten unkaputtbar sind 
is bei meinem alten AMD auch so.. wie oft hab ich da schon einfach den netzstecker rausgerissen den pc per netzschalter ausgeschaltet rumgeschmissen getaktet und ausgeliehn der läuft und läuft und läuft und das seit 2006 ^^


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*

hab selbst die alte 40er version mit dem neusten sony update bei mir gibts keine anzeichen das die überhaupt heis wird , die läuft stunden am tag! hab zwar viel gelesen das die neuste firmware die hardware zu überhitzen bringt aber ich kanns auf keinstens bestätigen!


----------



## Mischk@ (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*

Seit dem Update hängt meine Konsole öfter und der Bildschirm bleibt manchmal schwarz beim Laden von GT5.

 5***** für Sony, das die im Moment nur SCH*** machen !


----------



## D3N$0 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*

NA toll, solange die kein FW-update bringen die meine 60GB FAT nicht Killt werd ich wohl auf 3.6 bleiben und weiterhin offline zocken :/
Sloangsam wird mir die X360, was Konsolen angeht immer sympatischer...


----------



## fire2002de (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*

ich freue mich jedentag  aufs neue. das von können die pc´s Spieler nur profitieren. ! 

danke sony


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*

Kann man wegen dem Quark den die da veranstalten eigentlich nachträglich vom Kauf zurüktreten? 
würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*

Kommt sicherlich darauf an, wann man die PS3 erworben hat.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass du meinst "das Gerät vibriert beim Versuch die Überhitzung zu vermeiden"
> Anderenfalls wäre es wohl eher "message" und nicht "massage"
> 
> B.T.T.
> ...


 
Was ein Schwachsinn....

Schonmal davon gehört das Microsoft nen Patch für Windows rausbringt, weil nen Rechner überhitzt ist?
Die Konsole ist einfach *******, sonst würde sie nicht überhitzen während man mit ihr das einzig Mögliche macht: Zocken.

Sony bekommt zurecht sein Fett weg. Sowas passiert, wenn man an allen Ecken und Enden spart und immer erst reagiert, wenn es zu spät ist.



D3N$0 schrieb:


> NA toll, solange die kein FW-update bringen die meine 60GB FAT nicht Killt werd ich wohl auf 3.6 bleiben und weiterhin offline zocken :/
> Sloangsam wird mir die X360, was Konsolen angeht immer sympatischer...


 
Microsoft sollte so langsam Mal seinen Kopf aus dem A**** ziehen und die Gebühren für die Onlinefunktionen der XBOX abschaffen. Erst dann kann die XBOX mit der PS3 mithalten....

Aber dafür gibts ja nen PC 

Eigentlich müsste man sich mal nen Entwickler suchen der nen Crossplattform-Shooter entwickelt. Da tritt man dann den Consoleros in den Arsch. Selbst wenn das Game ******* ist, ich würds kaufen!



master_of_disaster schrieb:


> Nvidia war auch mal nicht "besser". Es extistierte doch mal kurzzeitig ein Treiber wodurch die Karte in WOW überhitzte und dann ihren Dienst quittierte. "Pc sind ja so perfekt". Nein, ich kein Konsolero und hab es auch nicht vor


 
Nur das man als PC'ler nicht updaten muss um weiterhin online zocken zu können. Außerdem waren das meist Beta-Treiber und somit selbst schuld wer die testet.


----------



## drbeckstar (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sony erneut mit Problemen: Update verursacht eventuell Überhitzung*

Finds schade was mit sony passiert. Juckt mich aber nich da ich kein einziges sony produkt hab. Von daher kann das ganze verdammte unternehmen den bach runtergehen. Wer nur auf geld und nicht auf sicherheit seiner kunden bzw kundendaten legt, verdient sowas. Jetzt nach dem ganzen werd ich e nie wieder ein sony produkt kaufen. Früher mal ne ps2 die ganz nett war aber nunja.


*@master_of_disaster

genau hol die ganzen alten kamellen raus. jeder hat mal einen fehler bzw mehrere gemacht. aber ich denke nicht das ein treiber im vergleich zu dem ganzen haufen von problemen steht.

edit: ich hasse diese foren software ?!?!?!
*


----------

